# Mord ist ihr Hobby: Diese sechs Auftragskiller sind Meister ihres Fachs



## MatthiasBrueckle (21. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mord ist ihr Hobby: Diese sechs Auftragskiller sind Meister ihres Fachs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mord ist ihr Hobby: Diese sechs Auftragskiller sind Meister ihres Fachs


----------



## Homerous (21. Mai 2016)

Hitman! Ach nee halt, der Film war ja Schei...benkleister.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2016)

heißt der Zweite Captain America wirklich noch Der Wintersoldat? oh man...


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2016)

In der Liste ist Leon der Profi das einzigste Schwerformat. Selbst Terminator 2 ist zwar gut kommt aber nicht auf das Level von Jean Reno.

Abgesehen davon sehe ich hier keine Verbindung zu SciFi-Titeln wie Terminator und auch nicht zu Marvel-Titeln wie Return of the First Avenger. Auch wenn der Terminator im Prinzip ein Auftragskiller ist. Aber das Filmmaterial kommt nie auf die Qualität eines Jean Reno-Titels heran. Wobei Jean Reno eigentlich kaum einen schlechten Film abliefert. Eigentlich fast alles nur Toptitel. Wie 22 Bullets, Die purpurnen Flüsse 1/2 u.s.w.

Dafür fehlen mir in der Liste Titel wie z.B. Road to Perdition und The Mechanic. Selbst ein The Specialist gehört imho mit in die Aufzählung. Oder Shootout mit Stallone.


----------



## golani79 (21. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> heißt der Zweite Captain America wirklich noch Der Wintersoldat? oh man...



Was ist so schlimm daran? - der erste Film hat ja auch nen Untertitel.

Captain America: The First Avenger
Captain America: The Winter Soldier

Sollte es was mit der Handlung zu tun haben, kann ich das nicht beurteilen, weil ich die noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran? - der erste Film hat ja auch nen Untertitel.
> 
> Captain America: The First Avenger
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> ...



nein, es geht mir eher darum, dass noch nen Untertitel dabei ist, sondern die Figur im Titel übersetzt wurde, zum Glück nicht so im Großen Stil, aber reicht ja schon wenn so nen Dödel im TV-Sender meint da noch was rumzupfuschen


----------

